# Who has Exo Terra vivariums



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

As the title says really..who here has the Exo Terra vivarium/s? the ones with the fron opening doors..?

My question is anyone got any pictures of them setup? What do you keep in them?

HOW DO YOU HEAT THEM? Heat mat? also is there a hoel to run the cable out of the back? and are they very secure? Im going to picking my 45x45x60cm up tommorow and would just like to know for when i start setting it up!


Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Meee 
Got a crestie in one.
I use a heatmat but insulate it with foil.
& there's holes for cables etc at the top, like your thermostat probe 
Edit - & yes, very secure..they have a lock built in


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I keep Panther Chameleons, Leopard Gecko's and Crested Gecko's in them, heated using the Compact Top's specifically designed for them, they can hold heat and UV bulbs.

Very secure and have access for cables.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Aha perfecto! Well this will be certainly be my display viv in that case seeing as though my pairs of royals are tubed! She will be my real display snakey! Cant wait to set it all up going to give a good old disinfect first though!!


Pictures and ideas welcome of course!:2thumb:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

ok got the viv home today gave it a clean up and set it up temporarily..im going to get all the bits i want in there and then set it all up one day when i got a chance and am i nthe rite mood to set it all up! lol Heres a quick pic i took of it (please excuse the mess you know what its like moving vivs around re wiring etc it gets a bit messy lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish they did huge Exo terras.. like 4x2x2's.. I think they're the nicest and easiest vivs.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Brat said:


> I wish they did huge Exo terras.. like 4x2x2's.. I think they're the nicest and easiest vivs.


Lol yeah true would be hard work heating one that big though..

and wooop!! MY bedroom temp is 75oF just checked temps in the exo terra aswell...

86oF hot side 75oF cool side perfecto!! well pleased!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

make sure if u use a heat mat u put it inderneeth - hence the space at the bottom - this is so the glass doesnt crack


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

yupp did that.. i got a bit of polystyreen under the matt though..to make the heat go upwards..its on a stat so shouldnt get too hot..but thanks anyway.. i dont think its directly on the glass.. hmm got me wondering now may have to go have a check!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe! !


VdubS said:


> yupp did that.. i got a bit of polystyreen under the matt though..to make the heat go upwards..its on a stat so shouldnt get too hot..but thanks anyway.. i dont think its directly on the glass.. hmm got me wondering now may have to go have a check!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> make sure if u use a heat mat u put it inderneeth - hence the space at the bottom - this is so the glass doesnt crack



Just checked and theres oadsa air space beteen the mat and the glass! Woop hmm i really like this exo terra! Ive always seen them in shops and thought they looked good but never bought one until now..good ole ebay lol


----------



## Wullie (Nov 12, 2007)

where are you puting the probe for the stat. The exoterra my boy got at xmas is going to have substrate and live plants etc as this will be his display viv for his first arboreal (reddy/orange fem ATB) so would like to know how to control the temps top/bottom and side/side when there is 'live' substrate and plants present.

Wullie


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i have one and will have another one soon. i heat with a heat mat underneath the viv on tiles.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I have the heat mat under the viv and the probe stuck to the underside of the glass - on the outside.
The temp is set a little higher than I want it (because the probe is so close to the mat) and the temp on the inside of the glass is perfect!
I have a Short Tailed Opossum living in there and she loves a cosy sleeping place...


----------



## Tris (Dec 25, 2007)

Its just a shame they dont do any taller ones...

I've just ordered one, I'm hoping I can get some glass cut and convert it to be a better height..


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I have two - 45x45x45 and 45x45x60. Both for geckos. They hold humidity well, just cricks escape easily! They're just too heavy to want more..

Oh and I'd block half way up or an extra side too, I find them a bit too open for shy snakes..


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> I wish they did huge Exo terras.. like 4x2x2's.. I think
> they're the nicest and easiest vivs.

They are brilliant vivs for spiders.
A spider that would need a 4*2*2 exo-terra would be awesome!!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i used to have an exoterra to keep fire belly toads in, but crickets escaped from it for fun - even with the 'closable' wire holes closed 
they climb up the 'handy' cutouts in the rear of the background and out the top...

IMO a load of crap, i certainly wouldn't have another for keeping an insect eater in


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

eeji said:


> i used to have an exoterra to keep fire belly toads in, but crickets escaped from it for fun - even with the 'closable' wire holes closed
> they climb up the 'handy' cutouts in the rear of the background and out the top...
> 
> IMO a load of crap, i certainly wouldn't have another for keeping an insect eater in


yeah i wouldnt keep an insect eater in one really..well saying that i had firebellies in a wooden viv with glass sliding front and they used to get out of there aswell there just no winning with crickets lol


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

I have two of the newer types and have not had any crickets escape yet.


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

> I wish they did huge Exo terras.. like 4x2x2's.. I think they're the nicest and easiest vivs.


they are bringing out larger sized exo terras this comin year. they were showing them at hamm in december so i have been told.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I use a 11x11" heatmat under a 30x30x45 for an ATB.

I use a reptile rad for a 45x45x60 above the mesh top.

I use a ceramic on a stand above a 60x45x60.

All working very well


----------



## Beezle (Aug 26, 2007)

These vivs are absolutely awesome, we have our little Crestie in one... But I find the best and safest way to install any heat mat in any viv is to buy some cork tiles from your local hardware or maybe even stationary shop. The aim is to line the base of your viv with 2 layers of cork with your heat mat sandwitched in-between. The cork is good for transfering the heat into the tank without causing burns and the new surface you've created in the tank will be non-toxic,fire resistant and splash proof too. I find using the cork technique increases the efficiency of the heat mat by at least 25% and stops damage to the surrounding surfaces or your pet from excessive heat


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a 30x45x30cm on it's back for my T and a 60x45x60 for my phasmids which I'm redoing as a giant millipede tank. The Exo Terra catalogue does show bigger tanks available but no mention of when/if they will be available in the UK.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

this is our 60x45x60 setup for our new hognose snake:


----------

